# Android Desktop App Shortcuts and Please Save My Marriage!



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi -

Ever since Google updated the Google Maps App that removed the Navigation shortcut (Seriously? Why did they do that?), my wife constantly asks me how to get that shortcut back. She (and I) find the new user interface much more confusing when all we want to do is navigate to a known location. It seems like we have to push twice as many buttons to navigate now compared to what we used to.

Now, my wife wants to get rid of her Android phone ... or me. (Personally, I hope the phone would go first :grin: ).

So ... A few days ago, I did a Nova Launcher desktop restore from a old backup copy. Much to my surprise, I have a Navigation shortcut restored back on my desktop ... and, it works great!

*My question is this: *Is there something (somethings?) that I can copy from my newly-restored Navigation desktop shortcut so that I can create a similar shortcut on my wife's phone? Like, are there link properties I can copy, or new shortcut I can create with path/executable information?

Please save my marriage!

Thanks,

AzJazz


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Hi -
> 
> Ever since Google updated the Google Maps App that removed the Navigation shortcut (Seriously? Why did they do that?), my wife constantly asks me how to get that shortcut back. She (and I) find the new user interface much more confusing when all we want to do is navigate to a known location. It seems like we have to push twice as many buttons to navigate now compared to what we used to.
> 
> ...


That's one of the main reasons I restore my backups in Nova launcher, because it restores the navigation icon; I've been doing it like this ever since the new maps app was released.

Why don't you just transfer your Nova backup to her phone, and remove everything but the navigation icon; of course you'll have to setup the rest how she had it before applying your backup.

The backup should be in /sdcard/data/com.teslacoilw.launcher/backup


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Other option is use Google search to open Maps app.

Also, how is she using Maps? Its basically 1 click of the arrows in the search bar at the top of the screen after you open Maps, then fill in the fields.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You can do it with Nova itself. Long-press on the home screen, choose Shortcuts > Activities > Press the drop-down arrow by Maps > then click on Navigation. This will create a Navigation shortcut for ya


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> You can do it with Nova itself. Long-press on the home screen, choose Shortcuts > Activities > Press the drop-down arrow by Maps > then click on Navigation. This will create a Navigation shortcut for ya


YES!!! Another marriage saved by RootzWiki! X)


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> You can do it with Nova itself. Long-press on the home screen, choose Shortcuts > Activities > Press the drop-down arrow by Maps > then click on Navigation. This will create a Navigation shortcut for ya





AzJazz said:


> YES!!! Another marriage saved by RootzWiki! X)


Goose is the man!


----------

